# Finca Deed Entitlements:



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Some might remember my enquiries as to how to register a Spanish-plated vehicle in Spain without buying or renting property. Taking the advice given here meant that my only real option was to get some legal advice over it.

Well, I've taken that advice although I have to say it was easier said than done. I'd say a good 50% of who I contacted over this never responded. Agents, Gestors, Lawyers, I've tried the lot. In the end though, I finally found what appears to be a polite and professional layer in Spain who pretty much told me that in order to register a Spanish-plated vehicle in Spain I would need to be domiciled in Spain.

In other words the system is as corrupt as initially suspected: people who choose the mobile lifestyle are effectively forced to do what everyone else does, meaning you need to either buy or rent property or you won't be allowed to own a Spanish-plated vehicle despite the fact you would still be living in Spain. So that's the situation, can't be gotten around. And that brings me to a whole new phase in this gigantic farce; my only realistic option being to buy a property (I'm not shelling out cash to 'rent' somewhere I'll never be using).

The cheapest way to own property I can think of, is to buy a finca. Ok then, so if I buy a finca, just a small plot of land they allow you to stick a mobile home on now and then, would I finally be able to register a Spanish-plated vehicle in Spain? Owning a finca means I'll have the only thing that was missing from my previous plan; the deeds to some property in Spain.

But are deeds to a plot of land adequate in the same way deeds to a house are?

If anyone has done this, knows someone else who's done it, or basically knows if it would work or not, I would be very gratefull for any info you can throw me. I'm asking here first so that I can get an overall picture of how it is. You'd be amazed at how different the replies are when contacting lawyers, and to be honest, I think half of them are totally clueless so I want to be ready with at least a bit of info behind me.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt you need a deed. You need a place that you can register residence. A place that fits the legal requirements for habitation. That could be a friends apartment.

A plot of land would need to be zoned for residence. It would need a place that fits the requirements. Whatever they are.

A trailer park with a mailbox address might be enough. If it's zoned for full time residence and not holiday homes.

Renters don't have deeds . People living with their parents don't have deeds.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheers Nick, the problem is I don't know anyone in Spain so I have no one who will accompany me to register a vehicle and effectively vouch for me. If only I knew someone in Spain, things would be so much easier, yes indeed.

The reason I mention the deeds is because, as I don't have the benefit of knowing anyone in Spain, no family or friends there, I have to present either a rental contract valid for at least a year, or a property deed. I was prepared even to rent somewhere for a year so that I could register a vehicle, but the problem with that comes after I leave the rented accomodation. I doubt they would let me update the registered address of the vehicle to, say, a maildrop address.

As I understand it so far, some people with finca-land use the local post office as an address, and I was hoping that would be sufficient - I'd have property deeds and an address to send vehicle related paperwork to.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I´ve helped over 200 people change their vehicle registration to Spanish; some only rented here so had to have a rental agreement AND be on the padron. 

Correct me if I´m wrong but back in 2006? the law was changed to allow people who owned a holiday home (but weren´t domiciled here) to own a Spanish registered car. 

Given the above information, I see no problem in either bringing a foreign registered car here and changing it to Spanish, or indeed, buying a Spanish car here. 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> I´ve helped over 200 people change their vehicle registration to Spanish; some only rented here so had to have a rental agreement AND be on the padron.
> 
> ...



yes - but the OP doesn't have an address....


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes - but the OP doesn't have an address....


And I quote the OP 

I was prepared even to rent somewhere for a year so that I could register a vehicle, but the problem with that comes after I leave the rented accommodation. I doubt they would let me update the registered address of the vehicle to, say, a mail drop address 

I have a mail drop address (Venta Florentina buzon 22) and that is the address I use for everything as the postie doesn´t come anywhere near my property as I live in the campo 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davexf said:


> And I quote the OP
> 
> I was prepared even to rent somewhere for a year so that I could register a vehicle, but the problem with that comes after I leave the rented accommodation. I doubt they would let me update the registered address of the vehicle to, say, a mail drop address
> 
> ...


come to think of it, we did that when we first moved over here

that would probably work then, do you think?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Did they give you residence for that address?

That's his real problem. He needs to get residence. Doesn't Spain have some sort of rules for what qualifies as a home?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Did they give you residence for that address?
> 
> That's his real problem. He needs to get residence. Doesn't Spain have some sort of rules for what qualifies as a home?


you don't have to be resident here to own a car here

you can live here but not own property - in which case you would be resident - I'd say it's unlikely that someone would be here on holiday & buy a car


OR - you can own property here but not live here - in which case you wouldn0t be resident


if the OP took a 6 month rental contract (& perhaps registered on the padrón) then he _should _be able to register a vehicle at that address - & later change the paperwork to a PO box / aptdo in a mail drop centre


some areas are demanding a resident registration cert - though they shouldn't be


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

EX-1 said:


> Some might remember my enquiries as to how to register a Spanish-plated vehicle in Spain without buying or renting property. Taking the advice given here meant that my only real option was to get some legal advice over it.
> 
> ...I finally found what appears to be a polite and professional layer in Spain who pretty much told me that in order to register a Spanish-plated vehicle in Spain I would need to be domiciled in Spain.
> 
> *In other words the system is as corrupt* as initially suspected: people who choose the mobile lifestyle are effectively forced to do what everyone else does, meaning you need to either buy or rent property or you won't be allowed to own a Spanish-plated vehicle despite the fact you would still be living in Spain. So that's the situation, can't be gotten around.


It is the same for 'Johnny Foreigner' who wants to buy and register a UK car without a UK address.
Does this make the UK system is also corrupt?

The reason for this is partially to make it easier for the administration of formal documentation, fees and fines.

By all means have a rant because you cannot do what you wish to but don't think that it is exclusive to Spain, in many instances the UK is the same. If you don't believe me buy some woodland in the UK, live in a caravan and try to register a car to a plot that has no postal address! 

What you are doing is no different to the scenario that I have invented in the UK, what would you say to a foreign national trying to do that in the UK?


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

First off, thanks for the fast moving discussion here, have to say things sound a bit more promising after reading some of this.


*Dave*, right, that makes sense. It sure looks like it's down to residence and yes, although I'm not prepared to constantly rent somewhere, I'm prepared to do it just long enough to enable me to register a vehicle - so no problem there. Like I said though, it's what happens once that rental contract ends, that's what worries me. I mean, say I'd bought an old VW camper in Spain, what would happen at the end of my rental contract when I need to update the details of the address for the vehicle?

I'm really unsure whether I can update the address details to one of a maildrop, and I even read that when you provide address details, the police nip round and physically check you live there. Obviously I can't claim to live in a maildrop so what happens then, they take my vehicle off me because I am no longer prepared to rent a property?

That's the problem, and I'm wondering, what do you mean when you say you live "on the campo" and you are able to use a maildrop, is that a place for motorhomes/campers etc?


*Xabiachica*, I've been wanting to do that all along and it would be a perfect solution, but like I said to Dave, I don't know whether they will accept a maildrop address when I come to update the address details. And asking an official is a s good as useless because even they don't seem to know anything for sure, it's absolutely ridiculous!


*Oronero*, yes, this "Johnny Foreighner" suspects it's corrupt. People should not be forced into lifestlye choices in order to register a vehicle, and that is that. People who prefer to buy property aren't forced to buy or rent a vehicle in order to do so. This should work both ways, meaning people such as myself who prefer the mobile lifestyle, should not be forced into renting or buying property in order to have a Spanish-registered vehicle.

As I have *no choice* but to either rent or buy a property just to appease them, it is discrimination against people who choose the mobile lifestlye.

As for the UK, not that I give a crap about this nose-diving disaster, but yes, you can indeed register a car here without having to go through the process of "proving" an address. It's simple really, you go find a car, you give the seller an address and post the log book, simple really, and it must be about the only thing done fairly here.

Angry smileys won't change anything I'm afraid. The system in Spain and many other countries in Europe is clearly discriminative, and therefore corrupt. As a European citizen I should be able to come to Spain, report my presence and give them a correspondence address, simple as that. I shouldn't be forced to throw money away on renting or buying property I'm never going to use, just so that I can get Spanish plates.

Just for giggles, here's your angry smiley back, I suggest you throw it to the knobs in Brussels instead of fellow citizens


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

oronero said:


> in many instances the UK is the same. If you don't believe me buy some woodland in the UK, live in a caravan and try to register a car to a plot that has no postal address!


This simply isn't true. I bought a property in the UK with no existing dwelling, placed a mobile home on site whilst doing a self-build. On making enquiries of the local Royal Mail office, I was surprised to discover that there is no formal system in place for registering a property name with them. I named the property, started to use it on all sorts of official paperwork without any difficulty whatsoever. The property now appears (under the name I gave it) on the OS maps and even shows up on Google Maps. At no stage did I ever deal with any official organisation to establish the address - the initial purchase of the property being allocated an impersonal "Folio" number by the land registry.

Turning to the question raised by the OP - have you considered approaching the organisations representing travellers, Romanys, and Gypsies? They must experience similar issues with these systems, I imagine.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

EX-1 said:


> First off, thanks for the fast moving discussion here, have to say things sound a bit more promising after reading some of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your scenario is no different than for example a Spanish person who is legally living in the UK in a tent/caravan in some woodland that they bought. They would still need an address to register a vehicle, as the woodland cannot have a postal address. Technically they cannot own a vehicle, or a valid driving licence and insurance, as postal boxes are not accepted as an address for these things.

As you point out in the UK you are able to buy a car and fill out the documents with any address, even if it is not your address but that is never the less illegal. You appear to be complaining because it is not possible to do this illegal act in Spain and for that you incorrectly refer to the country as corrupt.

I wonder what your take would be if somebody did actually do this and were then involved in an accident, their insurance company might refuse to settle a claim as information given was not correct and the facts were not fully disclosed.

The same could happen to you if you have the misfortune to be involved in an accident or other type of claim.

I am all for freedom of choice but it is difficult to opt out of the rules that you want to and insist on others that benefits you by involving yourself with society.... perhaps you may be better of having a donkey and cart!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Hombre62 said:


> This simply isn't true. I bought a property in the UK with no existing dwelling, placed a mobile home on site whilst doing a self-build. On making enquiries of the local Royal Mail office, I was surprised to discover that there is no formal system in place for registering a property name with them. I named the property, started to use it on all sorts of official paperwork without any difficulty whatsoever. The property now appears (under the name I gave it) on the OS maps and even shows up on Google Maps. At no stage did I ever deal with any official organisation to establish the address - the initial purchase of the property being allocated an impersonal "Folio" number by the land registry.
> 
> Turning to the question raised by the OP - have you considered approaching the organisations representing travellers, Romanys, and Gypsies? They must experience similar issues with these systems, I imagine.


Why doesn't the OP try to get an address for his property then, rather than trying to do things in what appears to be an underhand way...surely if the Finca is legal then there must be an address for the site or it should be possible to get one?


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Hombre*, good thinking although I don't think that would go down to well as I hear Gypsies are a very close-knit community, and I'm not a Gypsy. When you think of all the crap they have to deal with I doubt they'd take kindly to giving advice to a non-Gypsy.

*Oronero*, you seem to have misunderstood somewhere along the line. I'm not trying to do _anything_ underhand, I'm simply trying to get a vehicle with Spanish plates on it. The reason I want Spanish plates is because I hear far too many horror stories about the Spanish police just pulling over innocent drivers with foreign plates and probing them, just because they feel like it. Well screw that, I don't see why I should be harassed all the time just because I have a foreign plate!

The only way to avoid all that nonsense is to have Spanish plates.

As for the finca, I don't even _have_ a finca so I fail to see why you think I'm being underhand, I don't even _want_ a finca! The only reason a finca was mentioned is so that I have an address. Please read my original post again and you will see that one of the questions was whether having a finca will qualify as an address. It's basically just a plot of land, not a house, so even if I had a finca it might still be pointless.

If having a finca would make me resident, that would be great, but I'm not sure it would. All I want out of this is to be able to buy and register a Spanish-plated vehicle in Spain, that's all. I don't mind buying a UK-Plated LHD and importing it either, just as long as I get Spanish-plates out of it.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

EX-1 said:


> *Oronero*, you seem to have misunderstood somewhere along the line. I'm not trying to do _anything_ underhand, I'm simply trying to get a vehicle with Spanish plates on it. The reason I want Spanish plates is because I hear far too many horror stories about the Spanish police just pulling over innocent drivers with foreign plates and probing them, just because they feel like it. Well screw that, I don't see why I should be harassed all the time just because I have a foreign plate!
> 
> The only way to avoid all that nonsense is to have Spanish plates.
> 
> ...


Okay I understand your position a lot better now that you have clarified things, however your situation is no different to a European foreign national entering the UK and wanting to buy a UK registered car to drive within the UK without a UK address. They would also find it almost impossible to do, certainly as hard as you are finding it to do in Spain. 

However saying that Spain is corrupt for not allowing you to do this when the UK is no different seems a little over the top in my opinion!


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

EX-1 said:


> ... I don't think that would go down to well as I hear Gypsies are a very close-knit community, and I'm not a Gypsy. When you think of all the crap they have to deal with I doubt they'd take kindly to giving advice to a non-Gypsy.


I'm surprised to see that you appear to be less than open-minded on the matter.

However... you may find this web page of use, the various discussion groups listed at the foot of the page, in particular.



> The Roma Virtual Network (RVN) is a public grass-roots initiative aimed to provide the international Roma community and friendly non-Roma organizations and individuals with useful information on Roma issues in variety of languages via the Internet.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Oronero*, just so you know, I had absolutely no intention of making the UK look good and Spain look bad, believe me, I cannot stand the UK any longer. If that were the case I wouldn't want to be leaving here in the first place. If the situatioin is the same in the UK, then the UK is also corrupt in that respect, which wouldn't surprise me.

Forcing a lifestyle upon people in order to extract taxes they would otherwise not be liable for, is corruption - no matter what country practices it. If people want to live in a house and pay the relevent taxes, fine, that's their choice. But people who choose to live 'on the move' should not be forced into a situation where they are effectively forced to bear the same costs as one who choses to live in a house, no more than one who choses to live static should be forced to own and pay the relevant taxes for owning a vehicle.

How would home owners react, I wonder, if the law was sudedenly rigged so that in order to own a house, you must also own a vehicle and pay all the costs involved with owning it, *even if you don't want or need a vehicle?* Well, this is effectively what I (and others wanting to do the same) face with this situation, only it's the other way around.


*Hombre*, you must be joking, I'm likely the most open-minded bloke you ever spoke to. I never looked into stuff like that so wasn't aware of it, but thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Dave*, I have to ask, as you've helped hundreds of people change over their plates, does that mean you're a service provider for this sort of stuff?
If not now, but I had come to you before with this situation, what would you suggest is the cheapest way I become eligible for residence considering my goal here?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

oronero said:


> however your situation is no different to a European foreign national entering the UK and wanting to buy a UK registered car to drive within the UK without a UK address. They would also find it almost impossible to do, certainly as hard as you are finding it to do in Spain.


You appear to be under some misapprehension . In the UK all you need to buy a car , regardless of where you are from & how long you have been in the UK, is money & an address through which you are able to be contacted. You do not have to actually live there. It is not illegal. How do you think the many full-time motorhomers do it ? They just register it at friends/family /anywhere. My friends used to have a sky tv package registered to the number plate of their M/home as the address it was registered at already had a sky deal.

I can't think of a country where it is simpler to purchase a vehicle.

To the op . If you are thinking of purchasing a M/home though a dealer then what many dealers used to do was register it in your name at their business premises. This was quite common around here as many newly built houses hadn't received there 'first occupation licence ' & so had no legal address, & the foreigners still needed to be able to buy vehicles.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

_"If people want to live in a house and pay the relevent taxes, fine, that's their choice. But people who choose to live 'on the move' should not be forced into a situation where they are effectively forced to bear the same costs as one who choses to live in a house, no more than one who choses to live static should be forced to own and pay the relevant taxes for owning a vehicle."_

A little twisted logic here and not comparing like for like. Presumably you would need to dispose of rubbish, use clean drinking water, dispose of waste water, etc. there are all things that householders have to pay for. May be not the same costs but you should bear some of them.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Gus*, indeed, never thought I'd have anything good to say about a UK-run system, but I have to agree, I don't know of any country that has an easier system for buying/registering/transferring ownership of a vehicle. The way it's done in the UK is the way it ought to be done.

Bloody hell, now there's a line I thought I'd never hear myself say 


*Calas*, sorry I'm not seeing your logic there. If I live in a property then I am expected to pay the taxes and costs involved with living in one. Likewise, if I live in a camper then I am expected to pay the taxes and costs involved with living in a camper. When you live in a property you pay for waste disposal in your taxes, that's one of the costs involved in living in a property. People living in campers have a choice, they can either use a service point or book themselves into a camp (both of which can cost more than you pay for your waste disposal in a fixed property).

So no, I don't expect to be forced into using fixed property when I don't want to involve myself with it, or it's costs. I want to live in a camper so naturally I expect to pay only the costs involved in living in one. I'm not interested in paying the costs involved in property ownership because I don't want a property.

Anyway, this is going a bit off-topic so I'm dropping that part of the discussion. My main issue ssems to be that of residence. I can get residence, no problem, but I need to know for sure what will happen when I no longer rent property. Will I be able to update the registered address of the vehicle to one of a correspondence address such as a maildrop?

That's pretty much the bottom line here I think, it all balances on that one thing.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Gus*, sorry I just realised I forgot to reply to something you said.
It would be ideal if I could do that with a dealer, but do you know of any that specialise in that way of doing things, or at least any that have done it?


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

I can answer a couple of questions regarding the UK but not sure whether it will apply to Spain, You have to have a "postal" address in the UK for Car Tax and Insurance purposes - My friend in the Western Isles lives in an old croft house, which had no address when she moved in - HOWEVER it did have a post code or should i say the area had a post code - she named her house, house by the well (there was a well by the house) put the post code on documents and post gets delivered to a box outside the house and everything works - The important thing is Postal Address. My son works 5 months in Spain and the rest in the UK, he chooses to use our address as his postal address, this causes no issues but he hasn't a car!! - As for the mention of "travellers" I had personal experience of a traveller running into me with his car - yep he had a car, yep there was a licence on the window - the licence and car was not registered to him, I had to claim on my insurance, he got a hefty fine and was banned from driving. How did he tow his caravan with his truck - not a clue!!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

EX-1 said:


> *Dave*, I have to ask, as you've helped hundreds of people change over their plates, does that mean you're a service provider for this sort of stuff?
> If not now, but I had come to you before with this situation, what would you suggest is the cheapest way I become eligible for residence considering my goal here?


Hi, 

Put simply, I don´t want ex-pats being fined and having their car taken away (even if temporary) so have helped people "to be legal". This transpired to be a niche market that no-one else wanted to touch. 

My suggestion would be to simply get a pitch on a recognised caravan site; I have rematriculated several cars from a caravan site. HOWEVER - a word of warning - do not even think about importing a caravan or motorhome. It is very expensive to rematriculate them unless you have a certificate of conformity. Without that, the compulsory ITV is about 1,800€ I believe - yes that´s right eighteen hundred euros!!! 

Davexf


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& what Dave has failed to mention is you have to go to Madrid to have it done !! :lol:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

EX-1 said:


> *Gus*, sorry I just realised I forgot to reply to something you said.
> It would be ideal if I could do that with a dealer, but do you know of any that specialise in that way of doing things, or at least any that have done it?


The only ones I knew of were the Ford & Seat/VW car dealers who did it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*EX1* as has been pointed out to you before and quite simply is there is nothing whatever corrupt about your needing an address for the registration of a vehicle in Spain. The simple answer is the local authority of the address where the vehicle is registered is the one that collects the annual car tax - the equivalent of the vehicle excise licence in the UK. It will also be the address to which the ITV reminder will be sent (Yes, they send you a reminder here, unlike the UK). Now you can play the system to your advantage by registering your vehicle in an area where the car tax is lower.

The plus point is the vehicle tax here is probably less than you would pay in UK and is paid by the owner of the vehicle on January 1st or the first owner after January 1st if the vehicle was not owned at that date (e.g. it was in a car showroom or vehicle-sales lot)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> *EX1* as has been pointed out to you before and quite simply is there is nothing whatever corrupt about your needing an address for the registration of a vehicle in Spain. The simple answer is the local authority of the address where the vehicle is registered is the one that collects the annual car tax - the equivalent of the vehicle excise licence in the UK. It will also be the address to which the ITV reminder will be sent (Yes, they send you a reminder here, unlike the UK). Now you can play the system to your advantage by registering your vehicle in an area where the car tax is lower.
> 
> The plus point is the vehicle tax here is probably less than you would pay in UK and is paid by the owner of the vehicle on January 1st or the first owner after January 1st if the vehicle was not owned at that date (e.g. it was in a car showroom or vehicle-sales lot)


Good points - but just to say, like everything else in Spain it depends where you live - I don't recall ever getting an ITV reminder for any of our vehicles (bikes cars whatever).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Good points - but just to say, like everything else in Spain it depends where you live - I don't recall ever getting an ITV reminder for any of our vehicles (bikes cars whatever).


We always get one- we live in Jaén.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The vehicle I bought new in 2003 never ever got one. The German van, re-registered in 2005, gets one every 6 months ! 
My 2003 German vehicle re-registered here in 2008, has never had one until 2012, when a letter from Trafico arrived stating " your new vehicle, registered in 2008 is now due its 1st ITV" :lol:


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

A sincere thankyou to everyone who's posted 

I've read everything posted, looked into things again and it really does look as if my best option is to simply rent somewhere long enough to allow registration of a vehicle, so that's the route I intend to take. However, there are still things I need to know for sure before I can do this.

Here's my plan, so please point out any flaw (or potential flaw):

- I rent a property for whatever period is required to allow registration of a Spanish-plated vehicle.
- I use my rental contract to register on the Padron.
- I buy a car using my rental contract and Padron as proof of residence.
- I update the address details of my vehicle registration to a correspondance address (a maildrop) before my rental contract runs out.

That's the way I intend to do this, but as stated before, I think the only uncertain part is the change of address, so that's really the part I need to discuss now.

So, imagine this; you live in rented accomodation in Spain, you have purchased a Spanish-plated vehicle and used the rented address for it's registration. Your rental contract runs out and you decide not to rent any longer.

I'd need to update the registered address of the vehicle, but can that be done online by simply logging in and updating the address or is it more complicated than that? If so, what do they need for simply updating an address? Remember, I'm only interested in what's needed to update an already-registered vehicle, the initial registration is not an issue - I can do that no problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't think it matters where the vehicle is registered (it only matters for the car tax). Because we live in the campo, we have a mailbox. This is where the vehicle is registered as far as all the legal paperwork is concerned. Just leave it registered to where you pick up your mail from. This will then be where any official documents are sent (speeding tickets etc.).


Your real problem, as I see it, is the address to which it is insured - can that be a mailbox address? I guess it probably can - thoughts?


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

_"can that be done online by simply logging in and updating the address or is it more complicated than that?_" - this being Spain I can almost guarantee that the answer will be yes.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Snikpoh*, thanks, but what exactly do you mean when you say you live "in the campo" - is that some sort of camp for motorhomes/statics etc?

*Calas*, you bet, no worries there, that's why I'm probing you wonderful people for juicy info


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EX-1 said:


> *Snikpoh*, thanks, but what exactly do you mean when you say you live "in the campo" - is that some sort of camp for motorhomes/statics etc?
> 
> *Calas*, you bet, no worries there, that's why I'm probing you wonderful people for juicy info


in the campo - out in the countryside - in the sticks


in some areas there won't be streets with street names - & even if there are, correos won't deliver there, hence the need for a mailbox elsewhere


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> in the campo - out in the countryside - in the sticks
> 
> 
> in some areas there won't be streets with street names - & even if there are, correos won't deliver there, hence the need for a mailbox elsewhere


Surely that means they are forced, by law, to accept a maildrop then? :fingerscrossed:
If so, that's fantastic because I'd be sorted!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

OK so you [think] you have the vehicle question sorted. Now healthcare coverage. You will need to show that you have that so that you can either get on the Spanish health care system or have insurance. You won't be able to use your EHIC if you are living here. If you have been contributing to NI in UK you may be able to get an S1 from Newcastle if you are fairly quick (they stop issuing then to non-pensioners from 1st April 2014) but you will have to get it registered in Spain and in force by that date.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> OK so you [think] you have the vehicle question sorted. Now healthcare coverage. You will need to show that you have that so that you can either get on the Spanish health care system or have insurance. You won't be able to use your EHIC if you are living here. If you have been contributing to NI in UK you may be able to get an S1 from Newcastle if you are fairly quick (they stop issuing then to non-pensioners from 1st April 2014) but you will have to get it registered in Spain and in force by that date.


... I don't think he's planning on 'becoming resident' in the usual way. After 90 days he will be considered to be but I think @EX-1 is just planning to sign on the padron. He will then use the padron to register the vehicle.

NOTE: In some areas you need to have your 'residencia' to sign on the padron - in other areas it's the reverse.

Any thoughts on vehicle insurance?


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

just been reading the thread, am i missing something? - personally if i were coming to Spain for a short time (several months) i doubt i would even consider buying a car, they are cheap enough to hire in Spain as a holidaymaker and am sure with some negotiating a long term hire would be cheaper still - no bother with insurance and maintenance and no need to sell at a great loss at the end.

Am i missing something?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

g4jnw said:


> just been reading the thread, am i missing something? - personally if i were coming to Spain for a short time (several months) i doubt i would even consider buying a car, they are cheap enough to hire in Spain as a holidaymaker and am sure with some negotiating a long term hire would be cheaper still - no bother with insurance and maintenance and no need to sell at a great loss at the end.
> 
> Am i missing something?


I think EX-1 is not planning on buying a car _per-se_ but having a camper van with which he can move around from locality to locality


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Baldi*, nice to have you're talking to me again!

Regards the health insurance, which part of the process demands this?
Is it to get on the padron?

See, although I want Spanish plates I am not planning to spend more than 180 days in a year there. I intend to visit Portugal, France, Germany etc. It's just that I know I would spend most of my time in Spain but the remainder would be shared between the other countries. I will never be tax resident in any of those countries because I wouldn't be there long enough to become a tax resident.

Considering this, are you sure I need to prove health insurance, and if so, to who and for what part of the procedure?


*Snikpoh*, so which area/s do you think would be best for my situation?
Maybe there are some notorious bad regions I should avoid due to unofficial beaurocracy?


*g4jnw*, what Baldi said


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EX-1 said:


> *Baldi*, nice to have you're talking to me again!
> 
> Regards the health insurance, which part of the process demands this?
> Is it to get on the padron?
> ...


to get on the padrón you just need an address & proof of it - the healthcare is for registering as resident


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah, great, and is there any particular order for getting an NIE or Padrón?
I'm assuming I need the NIE before I do anything, but I know, we're talking about Spain here


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Ex-1 

Your basics are right. ANY company will insure you - they all need the money. Remember I also live "in the campo" and use the Venta Florentina for ALL my mail, and for ALL addresses needed by whomsoever. 

No-one knows or cares that I live in Camino xxx s/n (sin numero) - it bears no relation to anything except paying for my IBI (Council tax / rates) 

But if you have a campervan, then why re-register it? simply go back to it´s country of registration every six months; it is what you would have to do to be legal if you re-registered to Spanish plates. Yes return to Spain within 6 months of leaving Spain. 

Remember, re-registering a campervan is not for the faint hearted UNLESS you have a certificate od European conformity. Without that it is VERY costly 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hi Ex-1
> 
> Your basics are right. ANY company will insure you - they all need the money. Remember I also live "in the campo" and use the Venta Florentina for ALL my mail, and for ALL addresses needed by whomsoever.
> 
> ...


NOT TRUE
If he is here for more than 90 days he is deemed to be resident whether he registers or not and it is illegal for a Spanish resident to use a foreign registered vehicle on the roads.


----------



## g4jnw (Oct 21, 2013)

EX-1 said:


> *Baldi*, nice to have you're talking to me again!
> 
> Regards the health insurance, which part of the process demands this?
> Is it to get on the padron?
> ...


This got me thinking, our friends from the UK went to live in Bulgaria but travelled through various countries on their way down and they had insurance - so even if you bought a left hand drive camper in the UK (I presume you are in the UK) could you not drive down to Spain and other countries - I presume there must be European insurance to allow people to travel from their home country, would this not avoid all the problems that you mention?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You can overcome the 90 day & register for residency by obtaining a " certificate of non-residence" from the National police .( I believe it's them ). People next door in this end of Almeria, who are holiday homeowners , have to do it to prevent there UK vehicles being issued with "notification to re-register" from Guardia who, from the top down, insist that an NIE number means that they are resident.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*g4jnw*, it's mainly because I don't want to be driving around Spain with foreign plates. I read a lot of stuff about police pulling-over foreigners and probing them just for the sake of it. If I went over there with a UK plated vehicle (even with LHD), I'm still a target for them to play their power-games with because I have foreign plates.

I intend to enjoy the experience and I doubt I'd be able to if I had foreign plates, there would be a constant anxiety, wondering if I'm going to get harassed each day, sod that for a lark!


*Baldi*, out of curiosity, that 90 day thing you speak of, that only applies if I'm resident, right?
How long could I keep a UK plated car there if I was not resident?


*Gus*, thanks, I've been reading-up on that today!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EX-1 said:


> *g4jnw*, it's mainly because I don't want to be driving around Spain with foreign plates. I read a lot of stuff about police pulling-over foreigners and probing them just for the sake of it. If I went over there with a UK plated vehicle (even with LHD), I'm still a target for them to play their power-games with because I have foreign plates.
> 
> I intend to enjoy the experience and I doubt I'd be able to if I had foreign plates, there would be a constant anxiety, wondering if I'm going to get harassed each day, sod that for a lark!
> 
> ...



the thing is, that even if you're not registered as resident, as far as Spain is concerned you simply _are, _if you're here more than 90 days/3 months

& while you might never be asked/stopped - if you _were _(and let's face it, on UK plates your chances of that happening almost certainly increase)- the onus is on you to prove that you haven't been here that long


----------

